# What kind of circuit breaker



## Rsb1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

I need a 50 amp circuit breaker for my minn-Kota 40 lb thrust trolling motor. Minn-Kota brand is around $35. I’ve seen some for anywhere around $10 to $50. Does it matter what kind I get ? Thanks


----------



## flatbottomman (Aug 20, 2019)

The minnkota branded 50A breaker is $8ish on amazon.


----------



## Matt193 (Aug 20, 2019)

I prefer the  manual resetting Buss brand circuit breakers. FWIW, they are still made in the USA. The small cheap ones that are typically hooked up to your terminals work fine too, but I've seen a number of those fail over the years mostly due to corrosion.


----------



## Rsb1970 (Aug 20, 2019)

flatbottomman said:


> The minnkota branded 50A breaker is $8ish on amazon.



The Minn-Kota brand I seen were $35


----------



## flatbottomman (Aug 20, 2019)

Rsb1970 said:


> flatbottomman said:
> 
> 
> > The minnkota branded 50A breaker is $8ish on amazon.
> ...



Here is an Attwood. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BV89QXW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Rsb1970 (Sep 3, 2019)

I got my circuit breaker and I know how to hook everything up. But where do I mount the breaker at. Do I just let it sit on top of battery? My battery is in a battery box sitting on the floor.


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 7, 2019)

Rsb1970 said:


> I got my circuit breaker and I know how to hook everything up. But where do I mount the breaker at. Do I just let it sit on top of battery? My battery is in a battery box sitting on the floor.



Doesn't really matter where you put it, just as long as it's as close to the battery as possible.


----------



## flex2win (Sep 10, 2019)

Closer to the battery, the better.


----------



## moecarama (Sep 28, 2019)

Bussman get'em cheaper from Amazon, this is how I have mine connected to the battery. I used a piece of copper 1/2" pipe smashed it flat in my vice drilled the holes and shaped with my grinder.


----------

